
Why venture capital doesn’t build the things we need - elorant
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/06/17/1003318/why-venture-capital-doesnt-build-the-things-we-really-need/
======
stallmanite
Interesting article and I agree with some things being said, but talking about
Hydrogen power as an opportunity that Americans have failed to capitalize on
is ludicrous. Sure if we had a pile of Hydrogen to burn it’d burn clean. But
all the Hydrogen immediately accessible to us on earth is locked up in
molecules that cost more energy to break apart than it’s worth eg electrolysis
of h2o. Perhaps Hydrogen can be used as as energy storage but practicalities
related to the difficulty of building containment systems capable of storing
it, the phenomenon of Hydrogen embrittlement of metal, etc. place it low on
the list of energy storage technologies I’d bet on.

~~~
Hypx
Since until recently no one has even bothered in the investing in the
technology. How can you be sure there are all these problems if you haven't
even tried?

